# How often do you have to breed dairy goat to stay in milk?



## Bedste (Sep 10, 2011)

How often do you have to breed dairy goat to stay in milk?  I have a 6 year old Nubian.  Do I have to breed her every year or every two years if I want her to keep giving milk.?  How do you stay in milk?  Do I need two goats and alternate breeding each year and dry one off?  I do not know much at all.... thanks for your help.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

We breed annually. Much of the answer to your question is dependent on genetics of your goats. Generally goats stay in milk for 6- 9 months while others can milk out for 16 - 18. Yes ... I have seen it.

Most goats start out at part capacity and build to a peak and then gradually drop in production. There are some you will have a hard time keeping in milk and others that you fight to dry off.

You keep them in milk by providing a rich diet, clean water, milk twice a day, maintain a regular schedule, and pray for good genetics from there. That is the short answer.

Grain vs. no grain. The truth to this is both systems work. It is very much an old wives tale that you can't maintain capacity and condition without grain. Personally I class it as a personal preference in feeding practice. No right or wrong in either practice.


----------



## mydakota (Sep 11, 2011)

I have three goats that I milk.  Elci is good for a 9 month lactation.  I don't know how long Juliet or Zilla milk because they have never dried up since I have had them.  Juliet is on month 14 and Zilla is on month 17. I am planning on breeding them both later this month.  Juliet is still going strong, but Zilla has slowed down some.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Sounds like it is totally individual...... depending on the goat.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Sep 12, 2011)

We have an Alpine doe that will be going on two years w/o breeding and is still milking.  She is only producing 1/2 gallon a day, but I think that's because we tried to dry her off last fall when we thought she was pregnant.  She's still technically a first freshener.  Was producing close to a gallon a day last summer...can't wait to see what she'll do next year!  I have another doe that could have done the same...exact same circumstances, but we dried her off since we didn't need any more milk, and got rather alarmed by all the "farm raids" on raw milk producers!


----------

